# Morocco tour with Desert Detours - blog/review



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi all.

I've been asked by a couple of people to let them know how Morocco was - especially as anyone who knows us would assume we'd hate it and hate going on an organised trip with Desert Detours.

However the truth is quite different....

We're still on this trip (16 weeks so far!) and will be back in UK in a month or so, so the overall review and costs are not finished.

But for those just interested in Morocco, then we've finished our review/blog from that aspect - see http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2011/04/morocco-with-desert-detours-blogreview/ for the index.

Bottom line - GO - and GO SOON!


----------

